# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Betta channoides mating (Picture intensive!)

## genes

Managed to capture the breeding ritual of Betta channoides. 

*Lead Actor*


*Lead actress in her "wedding dress"*


*Courtship dance that went on for hours*






*This is the most interesting part of the ritual. The male will assume this position with eggs on his body for the female to pick into her mouth. Video of this will be posted shortly*


YouTube - betta channoides mating2
YouTube - betta channoides mating3

*The dance last afew seconds each time and the male will pull away*


*Female with eggs in her mouth*


*She spits the eggs out and take them back into the mouth again very quickly, not allowing the male to take them. I suspect this is a behavior for adjustment of eggs in her mouth* 


YouTube - betta channoides mating4

*Once the dance is finished, the male resumes a postion above the female and pecks her head to get her to release the eggs*


YouTube - Betta channoides mating1


*Female releasing the eggs*


*Mouth brooding male*

----------


## illumnae

beautiful shots as usual genes  :Smile:  very pretty fish you have. hope your spawn produces lots of fry  :Smile:

----------


## mobile2007

Kudos to genes, fantastic set of pictures.

----------


## genes

Thanks. Pity the tank was not set up properly for photo shoots. So please do not mind the poor quality photos.  :Smile:

----------


## fireblade

think the quality of photos already super good liao!!
well done and thanks for the nice pictures!!
so long never see betta spawn liao.. :P

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

thanks genes for the very nice and interesting pictures, awaiting your video with great excitement!

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Great updates, looking forward to see your fries.  :Wink:

----------


## zoombee

this shot made my jaws drop..the details, sharpness and timing of this shot is amazing..wish i could shoot like that

----------


## Cacatuoides

Very good pictures taken at such great timing.....its very interesting to see the spawning behaviour.....my male always seem to swallow the eggs  :Sad:

----------


## leeruisheng

Nice series. 

Breeders have 2 headaches. :Exasperated:  
One is that the male more often than not swallows the eggs. 
Two is that once they've successive spawns, no tank space.

----------


## Cacatuoides

Hi Eugene, whats the ph of this tank? Is it the same tank you post in my thread? Thanks!

My indonesian breeder is keeping his wild bettas in bare tanks with Ketapang leaves.....
Quite tempted to switch to that setup....his tank ph is almost neutral too  :Confused:

----------


## genes

Uploaded the videos below the pictures. I never measure the pH nor use ketapang leaves. Tank is just ADA amazonia.

----------


## trident

Eugene,
Beautiful photos, wish I could shoot like that too.  :Smile:

----------


## mobile2007

May i ask how difficult to breed these b. channoides? Can someone PM me how much a pair cost and which LFS carry them?

Thanks

----------


## fireblade

your photo taking skills is superb!! but need to improve on your video skills.. :P
nice shot there!! my, the eggs are quite big!!

----------


## PlAnTaNoOb

wow... It's like watching a documentary. It would be great if there're more of such posts!

----------


## doubleace

wow bro..

nice photo shots and video of the process of the betta breeding behavior..
This is my first time see how betta breed.. 
Thanks for sharing.  :Grin: 

very INTERESTING!  :Wink: 

I must beware of the poisons...  :Laughing:

----------


## genes

Betta channoides are not difficult to breed. I did not do anything at all to specially incite them to breed. Just placed the pair in a small 1ft cube tank that i didn't even bother cleaning. Thats why you see the mass of black brush algae and brownish water. Have not change water for 3 weeks. This is their 2nd attempt mating in a month.

----------


## mobile2007

thanks bro.  :Smile:

----------


## wks

Video no longer available, what happen?

----------


## doubleace

> Video no longer available, what happen?


You mean the videos on this site? Yup it still there..  :Smile:

----------


## willsblee

Very clear close up of the spawning process. This is one of the clearest pictures of the ritual seen anywhere. Well done bro. Hope your channoides give you a bundle of joy soon

----------


## fireblade

videos still working..

----------

